# Looking for Offshore/Split Fuel



## N2Yakking (Feb 23, 2012)

My girlfriend and I will be down, tomorrow night through Wednesday night. Just looking to see if anyone running offshore and would have room for 2 and help with fuel. Pretty much up for any type fishing, just wanna get some time on the water while down, was bringing a boat but deal fell through at last minute and now will be sitting on pier/beach. I have own rod/reels could bring or will throw in some money to borrow so I don't have to pack them tonight. Just let me know if anyone interested. Shoot me a PM or call me 256- 385- 3IO9

We are staying in Orange Beach


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if we are taking the boat out this week or not, but if we do, I'll let you know. Most likely trolling and deep dropping if we do.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

Chris, Id like to get in on a deep drop trip sometime. I have a 28 hydra sport and fish out of ob. I have a condo at ole river. I have done every kind of fishing except deep droppin. I'll chip in on whatever. What do you fish out of? Let me know I'd love to go. I'll pm you my cell or holler at you the next time I'm in same. I'm in there all the time me and your big competitor don't get along. See ya


----------

